
Face Detector in JS - necenzurat
http://liuliu.me/ccv/js/nss/
======
hariseshadri
Very cool. I did my CMU capstone project on Face Recognition,
[http://hari.seshadri.com/Projects/School/FaceRecognition/ind...](http://hari.seshadri.com/Projects/School/FaceRecognition/index.php)

As far as detection goes though, we used an out-of-the-box facial landmark
viola jones detector, so I never did any of the hard word you did. We did some
cool stuff with normalization, facial landmark cropping, illumination
mitigation (and artificial illumination), and recognition though.

This looks great though, good job!

------
joshsegall
[http://liuliu.me/ccv/js/nss/#http%3A%2F%2Fwww.perekop.net%2F...](http://liuliu.me/ccv/js/nss/#http%3A%2F%2Fwww.perekop.net%2Fwp-
content%2Fuploads%2Fyalta-1945-summit.jpg)

Apparently Churchill's crotch looks more like a face than his actual face. And
Stalin gets the cold shoulder.

------
wdewind
Based on a sample size of about 10 pictures including about 15 faces I would
say it works about 1/8 of the time, and false detects about 2/10 of the time.
Cool but very hit and miss.

------
ar4s
Any chance that this can be used via a webcam (take a shot once a face is
detected)?

